# 助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械



## mihi

Hey all!

I am having trouble understanding how this sentence fits together.

「ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械が付いています。」

Okay, so given that 「わかる」 is intransitive, 「助ける人がどこにいるかわかる」 must (somewhat literally) mean "it becomes known where the people to help are", which makes sense grammatically, but how can 「機械」 be modified by an intransitive expression such as this?

In my mind 「助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械」 would give "a machine that it becomes known where the people to help are", which is nonsense, because the intransitive verb is referring to the people and not the machine.

What mistakes am I making in parsing this sentence?

Many thanks!


----------



## Flaminius

わかる is an exceptional transitive verb that marks its subject by _-ni_ its object  _-ga_.


----------



## DaylightDelight

This sentence is not very well written -- not exactly wrong, but not crystal clear neither.
In this case, わかる is a transitive verb meaning "to understand".
The whole sentence translate as this:
A drone has a device that senses the heat emitted by people to know where people to help are.

I'd use 判断する (=decide) instead of わかる。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I have an objection to #3.
I think the sentence is crystal clear, maybe because I know what ドローン is.
To me, the sentence is very natural and well written.
I think わかる makes sense perfectly here.

「ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、(ドローンの操作者に）助ける人がどこにいるかがわかる機械が付いています。」
A drone has a device that senses the heat emitted by humans and let the operator know where the humans to help are.

If the sentence were, "ドロイドには人から出る熱を感じて、助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械がついています,"
I would agree that the ambiguity remains whether the subject of "know" is the _droid _or the _operator (human) of the droid. (_But in this context, I would decide that the subject is ドロイド.)

(@DaylightDelightさん：　わたしは、この原文は、簡潔にうまく書けているように思われます。（とても日本語らしい日本語と思います。）どのへんがマズいのでしょうか。そしてどう修正するとより良い文章になるでしょうか。）
「_ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、助ける人がどこにいるか判断する機械が付いています。_」ですか？


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> To me, the sentence is very natural and well written.


To me, too.


----------



## DaylightDelight

@SoLaTiDoberman さん、
うーん、実はあまり深く考えて書いたわけではないのですが、とにかく私は「わかる」の使い方に違和感を覚えたのです。
「わかる」の主語があいまいなような…この文単体で考えるとわかるの主語となりうるのはドローンだけですが、そうするとなんとなくしっくりこないのです。ドローンの操縦者というのは思いつきもしませんでした。


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「_ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、助ける人がどこにいるか判断する機械が付いています。_」ですか？


より良いかどうかはともかく、少なくともこの文では「判断する」の主体が「機械」であることが明確だと感じられます。「判断する機械」が付いている、ということになるので、もしかしたらOPとは意味合いが変わってしまうかもしれませんが。

文脈次第だとは思うのですが、この文単体ではいまひとつあいまいさが残るなあ、と。
（ふと思ったのですが、トピックがドローンなので、技術文書のようなつもりで読んでしまっているのかもしれません。だとしたら職業病ですね）


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、(ドローンは）助ける人がどこにいるかがわかる機械が付いています。」


This is technically possible, too.


----------



## frequency

mihi,


mihi said:


> 「ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械が付いています。」


Well done. The latest machine in 2016, Drone, has the microprocessors and sensors to find, identify the person and location. You might say "Drone doesn't have eyes and the brain to find it!", but in technical writing, both in Japanese and English, this "personalization" is quite common, you know.


----------



## DaylightDelight

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、(ドローンの操作者に）助ける人がどこにいるかがわかる機械が付いています。」





frequency said:


> 「ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、(ドローンは）助ける人がどこにいるかがわかる機械が付いています。」


Here's my point.  So it can be ambiguous.


----------



## ktdd

I find nothing unusual.
The drone is fitted with devices that can sense the heat emitting from human body and know where the people to help are.
Fixating on the transitivity of a verb is not very helpful. Many 自動詞 in Japanese is transitive in English, 登る, 会う, just to name a few.
How would you interpret these phrases from a dictionary for example:
音楽がわからない人、英語のわかる人
To me it's quite simple: people who don't understand music, people who understand English


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

＠＃６、＃７、＃８、＃９：
私はスターウォーズなどのSFに出てくる近未来的な人工頭脳を搭載されたドローンならいざ知らず、現在のラジコンヘリコプターにカメラがついているようなドローンなら、遭難者を探している実際上の主体（主語）は、ラジコンの操縦者であることは明確であると思っていました。主語が明確な場合は省略するのが日本語のパターンなので、とくに曖昧性は感じないと思いました。（（人工知能が入っている）ドロイドやロボットについて語られているなら、救助者がどこにいるかを認識しているのは、ロボット自身であると思いました。）
　「文法的な構造上の主語が擬人化されたドローンであるのか、それとも、現実的な操縦者なのか、が不明瞭である、」ということには考えは及びませんでした。　

ドローンについてネットで調べてみると、私の認識が間違っていて、

ドローンとは無人で遠隔操作や自動制御によって飛行できる航空機の総称。
ドローンとは - 新語時事用語辞典 Weblio辞書
ドローン | 1分で読める!! [ 違いは? ]

「ビデオカメラ付きのラジコンヘリ」と異なり、ドローンには自動制御ができる人工知能が搭載されている機種もあると知りました。
つまり、ドローンにはいわゆる知能があって、考えたり判断したりできる機種もある、ということなのですね。
ですから、原文にあいまいさが残っている、ということも理解できました。ありがとうございました。
（ご指摘のように、＃１．の原文のcontext and background が示されれば、意味が明確になるのかもしれませんね。）


「どこにいるかわかる機械」という表現は、「わかる」という動詞の性質や用法を文法的に説明するのが難しいのかもしれませんが、きわめてありふれた、日常的によく用いられる日本語表現の一つだと思います。
ただ、確かに、DaylightDelightさんのおっしゃるように「わかる」の主語は漠然としているように思えてきました。
「わかる」の主体は機械ではなく、機械の操縦者でもなく、読者や著者も含んだ全体かもしれないように思えます。

以上を踏まえて、「わかる」の不明瞭さを改善するための書き換えの一例として、私は以下の文章を考えてみました：
「ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、助ける人がどこにいるかを*検出する*機械が付いています。」
（検出するの主語はドローン）
「ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、助ける人がどこにいるか*が明確になる/明らかになる*機械が付いています。」　（明確になる　の　主語は、　助ける人がどこにいるか）

すると、原文も、
「ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械が付いています。」
（わかる、の　主語は、助ける人がどこにいるか）　ですよね？　
一種の受け身の文のようになっていて、形式的な主語は「助ける人がどこにいるか」ですが、意味上の主体は触れていない文章であるため、その点が「あいまい」になっている、と考えると良いのでしょうか？


----------



## DaylightDelight

Thinking it over, I think I went a little too far in my #3 to say "it is not very well written."
There is nothing wrong with the sentence itself, as SLTD, frequency and ktdd pointed out.
It's just that lack of context is making the semantic subject of わかる ambiguous.

So far, SLTD read it as "ドローンの操縦者に...わかる", frequency read it as "ドローンに...わかる"
and ktdd read it as "devices that can... know (=わかる機械)."

With a proper context, there wouldn't be any such ambiguity:

操縦者はドローンを操作して被災者を探します。
ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械が付いています。
→ 操縦者 knows where the people to help are.​
ドローンは自律飛行して被災者を探します。
ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械が付いています。
→ ドローン knows where the people to help are.​
発見された被災者の位置情報がドローンに記録されます。
ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械が付いています。
→ 機械 knows where the people to help are.​
@SoLaTiDobermanさん、おっしゃるとおり、この文だけでは意味上の主語がわからないということだと思います。
この文単体で成立させるには#11で挙げられているような書き換えが必要、さもなければ主語を判断するための文脈が必要だと私は感じました。


----------



## mihi

Thank you so much for all of your replies! 

Am I correct in thinking that the part of the modifying clause that is missing is to be filled in by the noun that it modifies, regardless of whether the gap is the subject or object of the verb?

i.e.

ドローンは助ける人 - the person that is helped by the drone （ドローンは*人を*助ける）
ドローンを助ける人 - the person that helps the drone （*人は*ドローンを助ける）

助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械 - the machine that knows where the people to help are （助ける人が*機械に*どこにいるかわかる） (< is that formed correctly?)


----------



## DaylightDelight

mihi said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the part of the modifying clause that is missing is to be filled in by the noun that it modifies, regardless of whether the gap is the subject or object of the verb?
> 
> i.e.
> 
> ドローンは*が*助ける人 - the person that is helped by the drone （ドローンは*人を*助ける）
> ドローンを助ける人 - the person that helps the drone （*人は*ドローンを助ける）


I think you understand it correctly (the thing about は and が is a different matter).



mihi said:


> 助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械 - the machine that knows where the people to help are （助ける人が*機械に*どこにいるかわかる） (< is that formed correctly?)


Well, actually this is what we (=native speakers) have been discussing. But yes, when you take this phrase alone without any context, then both your translation and paraphrasing seem reasonable enough.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

助ける人 usually means 支援者、レスキュー隊、自衛隊、消防隊、someone who rescues the victims, someone who helps people.
However, in this context, it seems obvious that 助ける人 means 遭難者、被災者、someone who should be saved, someone who needs to be helped.

So there might be another ambiguity.

I believe that in English too, "someone to help" means both "someone who helps other people or someone who helps me" and "someone who needs to be helped," right?
_"I'm desperate now. I can't do anything alone. I need someone to help."　（someone who helps me)
"As my philanthropy, I'm always looking for someone to help."　(someone to be helped by me)_

Any language may have ambiguity, so the context and background is necessary.


----------



## ktdd

mihi said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the part of the modifying clause that is missing is to be filled in by the noun that it modifies, regardless of whether the gap is the subject or object of the verb?


Exactly. And it's not limited to the subject and the object. The modified can be anything involved in the modifying clause. When it's adverbial, you have to provide the preposition in translating, for example: 私がゴジラを見た映画館 = the movie theater in which I watched Godzilla.


----------



## frequency

mihi said:


> （助ける人が*機械に*どこにいるかわかる） (< is that formed correctly?)


No.

mihi,


mihi said:


> 「ドローンには人から出る熱を感じて、助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械が付いています。」


This is
ドローンには、人から出る熱を感じて助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械が付いています。
This also can be,
ドローンには、人から出る熱を感じて助ける人がどこにいるかわかる機械があります。

Drone has such a device.

This device can detect a person.
Who helps this person? The rescuer (operator) does. The drone does it, too, because it assists him or her. But you know you can leave it unidentified/omitted. There are a rescuer and a person who is rescued, and this is understandable for readers. Why? Usually, 「助ける人」can convey this situation.

Who feels the heat? Drone does. That's why the drone can わかる the person.
The verb わかる is very okay, but you can use "detects", too.
How does it detect the person? By feeling the heat emitted from the person. Your text says so.

Both 付いています and あります are okay.


----------

